# an opitomy??..



## Hick (Jan 23, 2011)

a dangerous thing "thinking"..
....thinkng about setting up my own website (of course it couldn' be in relation to MP in any way).. where we could all send in our seeds from accidental pollination, from stray hermie stamen, ect. in and swap them out with other folks who have done the same!!  (but aren't telling either) 
  We won't want to potray it that way of course. We will allege that they are purposely and selectively bred so people will believe that they are going to benefit. Then once we've collected a big pile of these top genetics, we can disapear and open our very own seedbank!..:woohoo:
  Anybody else in???


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 23, 2011)

:hubba: :doh: I just had my first hermi experience... I'm in. And of course ... they are autos. Insert evil laugh here:__________:evil: 

If we could only locate this Ripz character to be in charge of mailings and donations.....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 23, 2011)

Pssst... I got Southern EDIT: Hermi Monkey Paw beans, $2000 each :hubba:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 23, 2011)

now let's not assume. 
I know at least one well documented breeder who is donating and expects nothing in return.


----------



## oldone (Jan 23, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> a dangerous thing "thinking"..
> ....thinkng about setting up my own website (of course it couldn' be in relation to MP in any way).. where we could all send in our seeds from accidental pollination, from stray hermie stamen, ect. in and swap them out with other folks who have done the same!!  (but aren't telling either)
> We won't want to potray it that way of course. We will allege that they are purposely and selectively bred so people will believe that they are going to benefit. Then once we've collected a big pile of these top genetics, we can disapear and open our very own seedbank!..:woohoo:
> Anybody else in???



:goodposting:   Forgot must be private invite only.


----------



## Hick (Jan 23, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> :hubba: :doh: I just had my first hermi experience... I'm in. And of course ... they are autos. Insert evil laugh here:__________:evil:
> 
> If we could only locate this Ripz character to be in charge of mailings and donations.....



_"femmed"_ autos!! wooooot!  now we're talkin' ohc 



..a _"tongue in cheek"_ post    I don't want anyone to take it TOO literally. But it is food for thought, and a pretty common practice on the www.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 23, 2011)

Jaded, all of ya. 
&#8592; still grooving on yall though


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 23, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> _"femmed"_ autos!! wooooot!  now we're talkin' ohc


 
So does this mean I can charge double ? CHACHING CHACHING


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 23, 2011)

Art.

Give me your full name, address, age, bank details, phone number, occupation and I will wire a transaction to you for 10 of your 2k seeds.

Or do I mean a transaction from you?

eace:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 23, 2011)

Roger that, Hippy!  10 Southern Hermi Monkey Paw beans comin' atcha.  .. Just one little thing... are you a private member?  Hey, Hickler - can you upgrade Hippy to private :rofl:


----------



## the chef (Jan 23, 2011)

My first tester back in 09 was a bagseed hermie..........haven't had one since but have started my own crosses......hmmmm boggles the mind!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 23, 2011)

you guys are off ya head LOL


----------



## cubby (Jan 23, 2011)

Some people mail them out in little baggies, others in little vials, in order to make sure nobody confuses us with copycats we'll have to send ours out in little pink shower caps.....


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 23, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> Some people mail them out in little baggies, others in little vials, in order to make sure nobody confuses us with copycats we'll have to send ours out in little pink shower caps.....


If I ever receive my seeds in a little pink shower cap it better be a Hick Auto/Hermie/Monkey Paw cross


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2011)

I think ya'll are on to something.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 23, 2011)

you guys crack me up


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 23, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> a dangerous thing "thinking"..
> ....thinkng about setting up my own website (of course it couldn' be in relation to MP in any way).. where we could all send in our seeds from accidental pollination, from stray hermie stamen, ect. in and swap them out with other folks who have done the same!! (but aren't telling either)
> We won't want to potray it that way of course. We will allege that they are purposely and selectively bred so people will believe that they are going to benefit. Then once we've collected a big pile of these top genetics, we can disapear and open our very own seedbank!..:woohoo:
> Anybody else in???


 
If its such a great idea why would ya want a partner???


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 23, 2011)

agreed hick. I have had my share of people saying this and people saying that... I just wanna share knowledge and grow good weed in the process and get along. So here I go and pass the bong.... :bongin: :bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 23, 2011)

Ohh and I have the Highest grade bridge for sale...the finest on the east coast!!!!


----------



## Rockster (Jan 23, 2011)

Disappear with a big pile of top hermies?

 Blimey, with mindgasms like that Hick I'm wondering why you aren't actually running the world?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 23, 2011)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Ohh and I have the Highest grade bridge for sale...the finest on the east coast!!!!



I might be interested as long as it's not a New York/Manhattan bridge.  New York bridges are junk :hubba:  My momma didn't raise no dummy


----------



## Rockster (Jan 23, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> :hubba: :doh: I just had my first hermi experience... I'm in. And of course ... they are autos. Insert evil laugh here:__________:evil:
> 
> If we could only locate this Ripz character to be in charge of mailings and donations.....



 Your first hermie experience?  Well I'm very happy for you, was as it as good for him/her as it was for you OHC?

 And with a _dwarf_ too, how very bohemian!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 23, 2011)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Your first hermie experience? Well I'm very happy for you, was as it as good for him/her as it was for you OHC?
> 
> And with a _dwarf_ too, how very bohemian!


 
We're shopping for a larger place.... fingers crossed  
PS: I missed that happy avatar


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2011)

But Hick, would you be able to reccomend me or do you not know me that well? I want in, but I don't have any seeds, what do I do?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 23, 2011)

well rosebud what you do is get a bag of brick wee pick out all the seeds and give them a cool name and bamm your in with tons of seeds to share.

 how often do you think that will happen?


----------



## Hick (Jan 24, 2011)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Your first hermie experience?  Well I'm very happy for you, was as it as good for him/her as it was for you OHC?
> 
> And with a _dwarf_ too, how very bohemian!







............................................................................:doh:


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 24, 2011)

Whatcha gonna call it--HeShe Seed Company?

Once you're up and gunning, you should come out with a 40- to 50-part line of nutes--that's where the money is, right?  With all the confused genes that would be floating around your in shed, you could grow whiskers on a boob with that stuff if you could concentrate it.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 24, 2011)

Someone already beat you to the draw on this idea hick.
seen an off the wall seedbank last year selling "perpetual marijuana strains"
"This AMAZING 100% female buds strain grows and seeds then come back next year, just leave a few buds on it. year after year they will come back and you'll have bud forever." :doh:
No lie, I'll try to find the link again


----------



## nvthis (Jan 24, 2011)

I was googling Greenhouse Seeds and it sent me here.. What the hell?? I don't think the seed mafia is gonna like this at all. Of course, when I say _seed mafia_ what I mean is, there is no seed mafia:confused2: Ahem... Same as Southern Hemisphere Monkey Paw, just an accidentally hermied product of your overly stimulated imagination. Someone might know it's really _Northern_ Hemisphere Monkey Paw grown anywhere south of Bird Street in Tallahassee (Art Vandolay et al., You seedy tricksters, you...)... The seed syndicate has seen that this information is NOT available to the general public, per say. And when I say _seed syndicate_, what I mean is no such establishment exists... But I digress.. 

Sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....

You cannot see me, because I was never here..

Signed~

Guido The Fish
Creator of Guido's Haze (much better than Neville's..), purposely feminized for your enjoyment and convenience....


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jan 24, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> a dangerous thing "thinking"..
> ....thinkng about setting up my own website (of course it couldn' be in relation to MP in any way).. where we could all send in our seeds from accidental pollination, from stray hermie stamen, ect. in and swap them out with other folks who have done the same!! (but aren't telling either)
> We won't want to potray it that way of course. We will allege that they are purposely and selectively bred so people will believe that they are going to benefit. Then once we've collected a big pile of these top genetics, we can disapear and open our very own seedbank!..:woohoo:
> Anybody else in???


Didn't you get an invite to the trade site? I don't think the seeds they give out are hermies, just free.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 24, 2011)

_*Yo Ho Ho N,

     As a professional Ghost I am always willing to lurk around in the shadows, and do my part. beside playing johnny pot seed just trips my trigger. LOL

smokin in peace
KK :cool2:
*_


----------



## Wetdog (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm going to start a line of vegan blood and bone meal. 

Bet I could find all I need in SoCal.:hubba: 

Could tout it as giving your buds that "Crunchy Granola" flavor. :rofl: :rofl: 

Blend it special for all those hermi seeds. 

Wet


----------



## burnin123 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> a dangerous thing "thinking"..
> ....thinkng about setting up my own website (of course it couldn' be in relation to MP in any way).. where we could all send in our seeds from accidental pollination, from stray hermie stamen, ect. in and swap them out with other folks who have done the same!! (but aren't telling either)
> We won't want to potray it that way of course. We will allege that they are purposely and selectively bred so people will believe that they are going to benefit. Then once we've collected a big pile of these top genetics, we can disapear and open our very own seedbank!..:woohoo:
> Anybody else in???


 


:rofl:  I been wanting send ya all my Hermie beans..they not hermie though...the all femenized...i think they call it selfing...:giggle:...Let me know when the site is up so I can come and cause Havick..and psot senceless posts.. ...take care and be safe


----------



## burnin123 (Jan 24, 2011)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> So does this mean I can charge double ? CHACHING CHACHING


 
we can make money from these:doh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 24, 2011)

:confused2:will CFL loving Auto Hermies be the main thing?

If I become a Cannibal that only eats Vegan will I get all my nutrients?


----------



## the chef (Jan 24, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Whatcha gonna call it--HeShe Seed Company?
> 
> Once you're up and gunning, you should come out with a 40- to 50-part line of nutes--that's where the money is, right? With all the confused genes that would be floating around your in shed, you could grow whiskers on a boob with that stuff if you could concentrate it.


 

"Shim seeds!"


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 25, 2011)

Can someone make seeds that when the plant is at full maturity, all the leaves fall off and you don't have to trim it?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 25, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Can someone make seeds that when the plant is at full maturity, all the leaves fall off and you don't have to trim it?


 
I think all seeds will produce plants that self trim - the trick is not to water them the final 6 weeks.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Ha!


----------

